# The ""scheduled pickup""is a joke,YES it is a Joke 90%



## LyftDriverCali (Jan 7, 2020)

Rideshare drivers!!

6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage

Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

I wouldn't drive to the location until you get the ping first. If it says to be online at 9:00 and it's 9:01 without a ping, you're most likely not going to get it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Scheduled rides are not guaranteed. You may get the ping; you may not.

But by the same token, scheduled rides are not guaranteed. I may turn up for the ride; I may not. Could go either way.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


most people already know this

if you had neen a poster here ready you woulda already have known

this is why Lyft is 10 times worse than even Uber and the reason we need AB5 and a union contract


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver


Slow learner? :biggrin:
And all this time I thought I was the biggest dumazz for allowing myself to get stiffed on this bullshit twice.
The ol' saying:_ "fool me once, shame on you......."_

Anyway, welcome to UP.net. I've learned plenty here, and so will you! :smiles:


----------



## LyftDriverCali (Jan 7, 2020)

Cut said:


> I wouldn't drive to the location until you get the ping first. If it says to be online at 9:00 and it's 9:01 without a ping, you're most likely not going to get it.


Urber Guber, TRUE but no driver ias going to get the ping on;y the closest one to the pick up area, and mine was confirmed pick up tahat too LYFT sent me text to be online and pick up the "named person" , so I was waititing same street or next block, to hget request, but no request comes, where did another driver assigned comes from?? I am right there. IT's A JOKE LYFT scheduled pick up
I did get 3 times confirmed scheduled pick up back to back, no issues , but this keeps on hapenning now and then, LYFT diver support has no answerm they just close the issue discouraging Lyft drivers


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I garuntee that accepted a scheduled ping will be a bad time...

You'll lose more than the ping will get you driving across town for that ping, and no guarantee you will get it at all.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


Wasn't the 1st time enough?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftDriverCali said:


> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver,


I though I was dense, I took my ex back twice.


----------



## LyftDriverCali (Jan 7, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wasn't the 1st time enough?


AGAIN this morning I drove 12 miles to pick confirmed scheduled pick up, also got text from Lyft to pick up "named person" travelling to LA Airport, i was waiting there on the same pick up street online also, took screen shots of me online there for evidence, then no request comes, I see another uber car come 1 minute before scheduled pick up, with no Lyft sticker and pick the rider with luggages to airport, I stood there watching !!!! What LYFT fooling again????? I am a dedicated driver with almost 5000 lyft rides, and this happening few hours ago, lyft driver support making excuses, I TOLD LYFT Support that if such happens more of my LYFT driver friend will only quit and also other lyft drivers loose hope and fell bad reputation for LYFT and no drivers means no business for LYFT, "the looser ofcourse LYFT", hope no other rideshare driver who confirmed pick up faces this situation!!! TIME TO REMOVE LYFT STICKERS FROM MY CAR< use my valuable time for something better and stable and reliable out there" FULLTIME JOB"


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> AGAIN this morning I drove 12 miles to pick confirmed scheduled pick up, also got text from Lyft to pick up "named person" travelling to LA Airport, i was waiting there on the same pick up street online also, took screen shots of me online there for evidence, then no request comes, I see another uber car come 1 minute before scheduled pick up, with no Lyft sticker and pick the rider with luggages to airport, I stood there watching !!!! What LYFT fooling again????? I am a dedicated driver with almost 5000 lyft rides, and this happening few hours ago, lyft driver support making excuses, I TOLD LYFT Support that if such happens more of my LYFT driver friend will only quit and also other lyft drivers loose hope and fell bad reputation for LYFT and no drivers means no business for LYFT, "the looser ofcourse LYFT", hope no other rideshare driver who confirmed pick up faces this situation!!! TIME TO REMOVE LYFT STICKERS FROM MY CAR< use my valuable time for something better and stable and reliable out there" FULLTIME JOB"


The community applauds you for your dedication and 5000 + rides , you are doing an excellent job of keeping the platform running smoothly.

Now repeat after me. Uber / Lyft don't care anything about me. Say it 3 times as loud as you can . See, you'll feel better already.

Once you realize this you'll be able to better focus on how to get your business profitable and take trips that make sense.


----------



## LyftDriverCali (Jan 7, 2020)

ubergrind said:


> The community applauds you for your dedication and 5000 + rides , you are doing an excellent job of keeping the platform running smoothly.
> 
> Now repeat after me. Uber / Lyft don't care anything about me. Say it 3 times as loud as you can . See, you'll feel better already.
> 
> Once you realize this you'll be able to better focus on how to get your business profitable and take trips that make sense.


Thanks but no more wasting time with rideshare better income Jobs out there!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> AGAIN this morning I drove 12 miles to pick confirmed scheduled pick up, also got text from Lyft to pick up "named person" travelling to LA Airport, i was waiting there on the same pick up street online also, took screen shots of me online there for evidence, then no request comes, I see another uber car come 1 minute before scheduled pick up, with no Lyft sticker and pick the rider with luggages to airport, I stood there watching !!!! What LYFT fooling again????? I am a dedicated driver with almost 5000 lyft rides, and this happening few hours ago, lyft driver support making excuses, I TOLD LYFT Support that if such happens more of my LYFT driver friend will only quit and also other lyft drivers loose hope and fell bad reputation for LYFT and no drivers means no business for LYFT, "the looser ofcourse LYFT", hope no other rideshare driver who confirmed pick up faces this situation!!! TIME TO REMOVE LYFT STICKERS FROM MY CAR< use my valuable time for something better and stable and reliable out there" FULLTIME JOB"


I've been doing this 12 hours a day
for over 3 years and have
NEVER I REPEAT NEVER 
accepted one of these 
bullshit proposals
Why the hell would you attempt 
to go somewhere specific to pick someone up at a certain time when 
you could get other requests on 
the way there? 
Not to even mentions the fact 
that they give the rides off to other people on a whim?
The fact that you keep on trying
to do it and are on here complaining about it boggles the mind!
This can't be real, 
I'm actually smelling troll shit right now


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Keep in mind also with Lyft, that Scheduled Rides will not have any surge. So, don't take any scheduled rides if it's during events or periods where there can be the potential of a surge. 

With how the new "sticky" surges work, if you are in a PPZ then I would suspect you would still get that PPZ $$$. But if the PAX is scheduling and the area is surging when the time comes up for their ride, you have no PPZ, PAX doesn't pay surge and you won't get anything.


----------



## LyftDriverCali (Jan 7, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've been doing this 12 hours a day
> for over 3 years and have
> NEVER I REPEAT NEVER
> accepted one of these
> ...


Good morning driver Mark,
This is lyft scheduled pick up that lyft drivers see available on apps and confirm and commit to pick up, usually it is of higher earnings near my current location, yesterday i missed earnings upto $35 for one trip, this morning $48 to 50 for this trip given to some other driver, once confirm the ride and only go online at the pick up area minutes before pick up for request, also i get text to be online, but several times being fooled like yesterday and today, never drove yesterday after the incident swithced off lyft and today also , going for some better worthwhile job!!


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Urber Guber, TRUE but no driver ias going to get the ping on;y the closest one to the pick up area, and mine was confirmed pick up tahat too LYFT sent me text to be online and pick up the "named person" , so I was waititing same street or next block, to hget request, but no request comes, where did another driver assigned comes from?? I am right there. IT's A JOKE LYFT scheduled pick up
> I did get 3 times confirmed scheduled pick up back to back, no issues , but this keeps on hapenning now and then, LYFT diver support has no answerm they just close the issue discouraging Lyft drivers


You don't have to be the closest driver to get a scheduled ride. The system just has to see that you'll make it to the pick up location on time. If they don't ping you shortly after the text message, you're probably not going to get it. The only reason I'd *start* to drive towards the pick up location before the ping is if it's a really good ride and you won't make it on time. If a minute passes after the text, there would be no reason to continue towards that location.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> AGAIN this morning I drove 12 miles to pick confirmed scheduled pick up, also got text from Lyft to pick up "named person" travelling to LA Airport, i was waiting there on the same pick up street online also, took screen shots of me online there for evidence, then no request comes, I see another uber car come 1 minute before scheduled pick up, with no Lyft sticker and pick the rider with luggages to airport, I stood there watching !!!! What LYFT fooling again????? I am a dedicated driver with almost 5000 lyft rides, and this happening few hours ago, lyft driver support making excuses, I TOLD LYFT Support that if such happens more of my LYFT driver friend will only quit and also other lyft drivers loose hope and fell bad reputation for LYFT and no drivers means no business for LYFT, "the looser ofcourse LYFT", hope no other rideshare driver who confirmed pick up faces this situation!!! TIME TO REMOVE LYFT STICKERS FROM MY CAR< use my valuable time for something better and stable and reliable out there" FULLTIME JOB"


------------------------------
??? In a scheduled pickup, the address is shown and the GPS directs you to the address. Why are you waiting for a notification? You have already been notified.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

I always believed the "*Scheduled Pickup"* was just a _*Lyft AI*_ scheme to get drivers out in a certain area, at a certain time. When _*Lyft AI*_ posts a long trip and gets 20 drivers in the area, the ride may *not really exist.
***NEVER TRUST PAIN BOT****


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

LyftDriverCali said:


> why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up?


Why would you drive 12 to 20 miles for a Lyft pick up? That's just a losing proposition even if you get the ride.

In my market, all Lyft trips are money losers unless they come with a big PPZ bonus. Cancelled trips are the most profitable. Otherwise, forget Lyft.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> In my market, all Lyft trips are money losers unless they come with a big PPZ bonus.


If I get a $5.00 or more PPZ Bonus and more than 10 minutes has gone by, I always log off and back on to dump the bonus and usually get a ride within a minute or I could wait the *HOUR* to get a ride and lose money.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TGK said:


> If I get a $5.00 or more PPZ Bonus and more than 10 minutes has gone by, I always log off and back on to dump the bonus and usually get a ride within a minute or I could wait the *HOUR* to get a ride and lose money.


That's called shooting yourself in the foot. Just drive Uber until the PPZ gets a ping. If they don't want to wait for the Uber ride to end, they can cancel. You keep the PPZ.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Just drive Uber


Sorry, can not do that, *Permanently Deactivated by Uber.*


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Why would you drive 12 to 20 miles for a Lyft pick up? That's just a losing proposition even if you get the ride.
> 
> In my market, all Lyft trips are money losers unless they come with a big PPZ bonus. Cancelled trips are the most profitable. Otherwise, forget Lyft.


Wow, I missed that part about him driving that far. I'll drive 5-6 miles (in light traffic) if it's a really good ride AND I get the ping first.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Cut said:


> Wow, I missed that part about him driving that far. I'll drive 5-6 miles (in light traffic) if it's a really good ride AND I get the ping first.


How do you know in advance if it will be a "really good ride"? Is Lyft bringing back showing us the destination before accepting the PING?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> How do you know in advance if it will be a "really good ride"? Is Lyft bringing back showing us the destination before accepting the PING?


Not ordinarily, but this post is talking about the "claimed" scheduled rides where you see that info.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me 6 times.. hmm, I might be doing something wrong. I tried the scheduled pick ups twice. First time was a cancel while I was asleep. Second time nothing happened. So done forever with them. I did steal a scheduled pickup. Was at my house with the app on and one popped up 1 mile away. Go there and another driver was there. The guy said he had my name and car in the app so he went with me. Never do these ever.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It worked the last two times I did them. I go to the area without urge app. When it tells me I should be online then I go online. I don't go till the time it tells me to be there. Then I accept the next ping which comes right away and it doesn't say scheduled ride I till after I accepted it.



TGK said:


> I always believed the "*Scheduled Pickup"* was just a _*Lyft AI*_ scheme to get drivers out in a certain area, at a certain time. When _*Lyft AI*_ posts a long trip and gets 20 drivers in the area, the ride may *not really exist.
> ***NEVER TRUST PAIN BOT****


 Did for me.

I like to start the shift with a scheduled ride or else I'd get out 2 hours after I planned too. Also if it takes me into an area I want to be in all the better. Usually good ones are to medical facilities. The 3-5 buck ones aren't worth it.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Jennyma said:


> Usually good ones are to medical facilities


*Workers, Visitors or Severely Contagious Patients???:smiles:*


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I had good luck with scheduled pickups. Only one time in ten did I have a problem. Alot of times the people DON'T TIP! I take them 20+ miles down the road and get no respect, or appreciation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


You lost me at 20 miles.



TemptingFate said:


> That's called shooting yourself in the foot. Just drive Uber until the PPZ gets a ping. If they don't want to wait for the Uber ride to end, they can cancel. You keep the PPZ.


The PPZ doesn't stick to you when you leave the zone.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The PPZ doesn't stick to you when you leave the zone.


If the Lyft rider cancels, the PPZ bonus applies to the next ping no matter where you are.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

OP, Gryft is your ENEMY. The sooner you realize an treat them as such the better off you will be.

They cannot be trusted, EVER.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You lost me at 20 miles.
> 
> 
> The PPZ doesn't stick to you when you leave the zone.


If you already have a trip. But if you take an uber trip out of the zone THEN get a Lyft ping outside the zone that doesn't help.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I tried Lyft schedule ride twice. I thought the first time I might have screwed up. 2nd time was a ride to the airport so I left work early and headed about 6 miles to the area. I turned it on and started getting damn rides other than the scheduled one. I would call them and ask to cancel then during this mess, I lost the long airport ride. **** it, they won't get me anymore. Most are $2-3 anyways. Who is actually scheduling that shit?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Repeat after the nutz guy....

F SCHEDULED RIDES.... All you are doing is helping Lyft support their riders... Lyft doesn't give a damn about you... Why should we give a damn about them.


Lately when in the airport que for say 30-45 mins and now your down to number 1 or 2 and LYFT sends you a ride.... 15 mins away outside the queue.... Why would u take this after waiting all that time for an airport run.... So u ignore it or decline it... Doesn't matter... Now WOW LYFT throws you to the back of the queue again and now your car number 18.....WTF

To hell with LYFT... IVE DONE 15-20 RIDES with them all year... And will never take an airport ride for them again... Not wasting my time .... I will use them for when Uber is being stingy and nothing more.... And I have told LYFT Support exactly that....done playing games with this shady AF company....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Scheduled pick ups ever go to the person who initially signed up for them? I got a ping, drove 4 minutes to the destination and after the pax didn't show I collected $10. Prior to that there was no indication that it was a scheduled ride meant for another driver.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Cut said:


> I wouldn't drive to the location until you get the ping first. If it says to be online at 9:00 and it's 9:01 without a ping, you're most likely not going to get it.


That doesn't work-going online 20 minutes beforehand. I always am offered other bogus trips instead of my scheduled pick-up. Then later I get a nasty-gram from Lyft about not accepting rides. I'm not sacrificing a lucrative airport run for a crappy shared ride 28 minutes away. No way!
Last Saturday was the worst. I got up at 2:30am and drove 15 miles to the correct street. Then the ride vanished into nowhere without warning. My passenger & friend came running outside with their suit cases thinking I was their driver, I said no Lyft cancelled the trip and my passengers became upset and begged for a ride to the airport. Just then another car came up the hill to pick-them up! Talk about an awkward moment! I had claimed the ride the previous night and was on-time, waiting online and at the passengers house when Lyft took the ride and assigned it to a driver further away. I hope Lyft crashes & burns.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

May H. said:


> I got up at 2:30am and drove 15 miles to the correct street.


Jesus H Christ man. Why?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

May H. said:


> That doesn't work-going online 20 minutes beforehand. I always am offered other bogus trips instead of my scheduled pick-up. Then later I get a nasty-gram from Lyft about not accepting rides. I'm not sacrificing a lucrative airport run for a crappy shared ride 28 minutes away. No way!
> Last Saturday was the worst. I got up at 2:30am and drove 15 miles to the correct street. Then the ride vanished into nowhere without warning. My passenger & friend came running outside with their suit cases thinking I was their driver, I said no Lyft cancelled the trip and my passengers became upset and begged for a ride to the airport. Just then another car came up the hill to pick-them up! Talk about an awkward moment! I had claimed the ride the previous night and was on-time, waiting online and at the passengers house when Lyft took the ride and assigned it to a driver further away. I hope Lyft crashes & burns.


I would never drive 15 miles to get someone, but that's beside the point. You're most likely going online too late. Just push the X if another ride comes in.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> In my market, all Lyft trips are money losers unless they come with a big PPZ bonus.


Agree. So does base rate Uber X trips.



LyftDriverCali said:


> AGAIN this morning I drove 12 miles to pick confirmed scheduled pick up,


May I ask why do you accept scheduled pick-ups as an experienced driver who has given 5000+ rides?

My record is nowhere close to yours. However, scheduled trips = hitting 'reject' button in my book. Not to be offensive in any part but I am really curious in why you are willing to go way above and beyond to a drive 12 miles for a pick-up; not to mention it is a scheduled trip? Have you thought of the possibility that your 12-mile drive effort can end up only driving the person a few blocks to get his morning coffee?



AllenChicago said:


> How do you know in advance if it will be a "really good ride"? Is Lyft bringing back showing us the destination before accepting the PING?


Lyft has its own version of Uber Pro. A month after my vacation, I drove again. Once I go online, my stat was reset and I could see 'trip direction'.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> If the Lyft rider cancels, the PPZ bonus applies to the next ping no matter where you are.


*Yeah* it does, _*but*_ 4 cancels in a 12 hour period the _*AI*_ will put you in a 60 minute review (NO RIDES) to see if this is a pattern and will determine if your behavior is causing it. The *AI* may also determine a need for further review, driver behavior modification or *DEACTIVATION*. TemptingFate you really are...


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I've never tried to do a scheduled pickup, because I've never seen one come up with an estimated earnings of more than $5. Not worth it in the slightest.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Never taken a scheduled pickup, but get scheduled pick up pings 5-10 min before the time. Got 1 yesterday and it was queued.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> Never taken a scheduled pickup, but get scheduled pick up pings 5-10 min before the time. Got 1 yesterday and it was queued.


I receive those all the time, but you don't know if it's a "Scheduled Pickup" until accepting the ride request. And so far, I've never been able to see WHAT TIME the scheduled pickup is supposed to occur. Not until I Arrive at the pick-up point. After hitting "Arrive" I see that it's about 5 - 10 minutes from the time I arrived.

In a way, that's good, because if the person is going somewhere you don't want to go, you can cancel the ride and drive away, without the passenger running out to grab you, LOL.

Last week, I arrived to pick up a passenger. Saw she was going into Chicago. It was 3pm and Starting to Snow heavily. I panicked and started to drive away. She ran out to catch me, but couldn't. I quickly cancelled and kept going. Got a $5.00 cancellation fee too.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I get 2-3 Scheduled PU's everyday ! (via Uber) ...It started about 3 months ago, so I am thinking they were pushing a promo for passengers to try the scheduled runs.

I was at first cancelling most of them because Uber was always sending me 15-30 minutes early ...NOooo I'm not putting Lyft on hold while I wait . The past 3 weeks or so they have gotten much better and don't send the Schedule run until 5 minutes Before the pu window ...example ...they send me the PU at 6:45 for a 6:50-7:00 pu window . Much better. 

Now I get the ping I send pax a canned "on my way" so they will be ready for me


Interestingly enough ..I don't get any schedule runs from Lyft


----------



## JSeino808 (Feb 9, 2020)

If I get these kind of rides, it's always to take an elderly person to their doctor's appointment or bring them home from the hospital. This is in NYC. idk bout anywhere else. I think Access A Ride has some kind of deal with Lyft.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WTF??? Why in the hell are you people driving towards the pickup location *before* you get the damn ping? That's just plain stupid and is on you. Unless the rules vary by state/region, Lyft gives you 10 minute window to accept the ping and 15 minute window to the pax for the driver to arrive.

Lyft scheduled rides are kind of foundation of my part-time RS strategy. I can do up to four, sometimes more, of them before starting the day job and 95% of the time they are airport trips. Many of my early morning pax are actually even repeat riders.

If the pax scheduled a ride for 5.00am, you get online at 4.45am to accept it (IF they send it to you, of course) and then you have up to 30 minutes to pick up the pax. There is no need to drive to the location before you accepted the ping.

Picking up people 20 miles away? Well..., that's just insanity and once again is on you.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LyftDriverCali said:


> *The ""scheduled pickup""is a joke,YES it is a Joke 90%*


To be more accurate, it's a scheduled joke


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


a little punctuation and less typos would make this easier to understand. 
just looked like nonsensical gibberish.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

LyftDriverCali said:


> Rideshare drivers!!
> 
> 6 times this happened to me as a Lyft driver, having confirmed pick up , I reached on time 25 minutes ahead and went online 20 minutes before pick up," I get text to be online too and pick up the named person and cash in", i wait and no scheduled pick up request comes, once it said the ride is cancelled as soon as I go online, 3 times assigned to another Lyft driver??? why I wonder I had to travel 20 miles to 12 miles for those 6 scheduled pick up? one pick up was at 3. 45 am, it was assigned to another drived?? what wo wss online at pick up locarion so early morning, I contact Lyft diver support and its' ver bad that they do not fix tthat issue all they telll is that it is not gauranteed and be online as close as possible. YES I AM RIGHT AT THE STREET ONLINE, after 2 times I was not allocated the scheduled pick up I started taking screenshots of the pick up details & me online at the street, can LYFT JUSTIFY, why don;t they cancel and "remove scheduled pick up" it from the apps ,lf Scheduled pick up if it's a JOKE fooling drivers, 2 times thay told they had a apps glitch , 3 times assigned to another driver, where did those diver come from ,when I am right at the street for pick up ONLINE??? It is a Joke, I drove back home 20 miles disappointed not doing rideshare with Lyft, hope they dont loose divers who bring big time income for Lyft if this issue of scheduled pick up goes on happening as a JOKE!!! I am loosing interest in driving for Lyft maybe do a fulltime job or do lots of other options available, why waste expensive gasoline and time and my car mileage
> 
> Driver support just closes the issues without a solution it's very pathetic!!!


Wow. 6 times before you realized it sucked? I learned after the second time. So 2 times to many.


----------

